# Frosted mini wheats, carp, and an English man



## salmon king

I had a blast today and tonight fishing for carp. Fished the Lagoons this afternoon thinking I was going to be crappie fishin but little did I know what was in store for me. So I drive across the bridge and I see in the distance a guy fishing and a tripod like European style rod holder so I knew I had to see what was up with him. So I walk over to him say hi and notice he was using frosted mini wheats. He than showed me how to hook them and how to fish them. His rod holder was NICEEE it had a thing for your line so when the fish would run with the bait you would hear the alarm noise..So I went to the store bought some mini spooners and was back to the Lagoons. I had a few nice ones on but they all got off and then I went there tonight and caught a few... Nigjht was almost better , for about 20 minutes it was wam, bam thank you carp...Thank you to Terry you were a hoot and it was nice learning from you brother... Good luck everyone and remember your mini wheats.... or generic frosted spooners..LOL Dustin


----------



## CatchNrelease

how do you rig them on your hook?


----------



## salmon king

CatchNrelease said:


> how do you rig them on your hook?


 Use a strong medium circle hook and basicaly hook it carefully through the middle.. been killing em at the swimmin hole.. Ill put up picks soon!!


----------



## coyote69

Sounds good......yea once you use the electronic bite alarms and other Euro gear its hard to fish without it.

Good carpin to ya.


----------



## salmon king

coyote69 said:


> Sounds good......yea once you use the electronic bite alarms and other Euro gear its hard to fish without it.
> 
> Good carpin to ya.


Thanks man you too!


----------



## salmon king

Carp pics from last week!!


----------



## crappielooker

Niiice looking catches. Congrats dude!!


----------

